# Werdet PCG-Supporter: Was steckt dahinter?



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (26. Mai 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Werdet PCG-Supporter: Was steckt dahinter?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Werdet PCG-Supporter: Was steckt dahinter?*


----------



## Basileukum (26. Mai 2020)

Lustig, ich und mein Kumpel haben damals immer die PC Games abonniert und dann die Spiele dazu getauscht/verliehen, das ging damals noch als wir Buben waren, da kein Steam.  

Ich glaub damals war das irgendwie C&C und Warcraft 2 (was ich gerade mal wieder durchzocke und krz. auch die PC Games wieder abonniert  ). 

Dutzende Jahre und nichts Neues unter der Sonne!


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (26. Mai 2020)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Lustig, ich und mein Kumpel haben damals immer die PC Games abonniert und dann die Spiele dazu getauscht/verliehen, das ging damals noch als wir Buben waren, da kein Steam.
> 
> Ich glaub damals war das irgendwie C&C und Warcraft 2 (was ich gerade mal wieder durchzocke und krz. auch die PC Games wieder abonniert  ).
> 
> Dutzende Jahre und nichts Neues unter der Sonne!



Ich kenne das, man hat ja so Alltime-Favoriten oder Guilty Pleasures, die man immer mal wieder vorkramt. Bei mir sind das wohl Industrie Gigant 2 Gold (*schäm) und Caesar 3


----------



## Falconer75 (26. Mai 2020)

Finde es sehr gut, wie ihr die Thematik kommuniziert. Insbesondere auch die häufig aus meiner Sicht zurecht angegriffene Art von News, auf die ihr scheinbar zwingend angewiesen seid. Allein dafür lohnt es sich ja schon, ein paar Euro hinzulegen, damit ihr hier vielleicht mal irgendwann einen anderen Weg einschlagen könnt. Das wäre schön. Auf den Relaunch bin ich gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen. Der wird ganz, ganz wichtig. Und vielleicht wird es dann auch mit der Monetarisierung besser, nicht nur mit der Monetesierung.


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (26. Mai 2020)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Finde es sehr gut, wie ihr die Thematik kommuniziert. Insbesondere auch die häufig aus meiner Sicht zurecht angegriffene Art von News, auf die ihr scheinbar zwingend angewiesen seid. Allein dafür lohnt es sich ja schon, ein paar Euro hinzulegen, damit ihr hier vielleicht mal irgendwann einen anderen Weg einschlagen könnt. Das wäre schön. Auf den Relaunch bin ich gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen. Der wird ganz, ganz wichtig. Und vielleicht wird es dann auch mit der Monetarisierung besser, nicht nur mit der Monetesierung.



War da was?  

Da wir hier nicht in der Finanzwelt unterwegs sind, habe ich das mal angepasst. Obwohl das Wort natürlich auch passt.


----------



## Flowbock (26. Mai 2020)

Super Aktion, hatte allerdings schon zu Beginn der Krise Print- und Online-Abo abgeschlossen. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Falconer75 (26. Mai 2020)

Maria Beyer-Fistrich schrieb:


> War da was?


Wovon sprichst Du???


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (26. Mai 2020)

Flowbock schrieb:


> Super Aktion, hatte allerdings schon zu Beginn der Krise Print- und Online-Abo abgeschlossen. Keep up the good work!



Danke für deinen Support!


----------



## Gast1664917803 (26. Mai 2020)

Maria Beyer-Fistrich schrieb:


> Ich kenne das, man hat ja so Alltime-Favoriten oder Guilty Pleasures, die man immer mal wieder vorkramt. Bei mir sind das wohl Industrie Gigant 2 Gold (*schäm) und Caesar 3



Bei mir ist es Star Trek: The Next Generation - Birth of the Federation (kurz BOTF) seid dem Release 1999.
Ich glaube ich muß da inzwischen die 10000 Stunden Marke geknackt haben, keine Ahnung warum ich so an dem Spiel hänge. 

Ich hatte das schon früher vorgeschlagen, pinnt den Artikel in der "Beliebte Artikel auf PC Games" Rubrik auf Dauer an, als festen Blickfänger.


----------



## PsyMagician (26. Mai 2020)

Mal so eine Frage:

ich habe seit Jahren das Heft aboniert. Da ich allerdings leider nicht dazu komme die Hefte zu lesen, stapeln sie sich, noch verpackt, in der Ecke.
Daher überlege ich, eigentlich schon, seit einiger Zeit auf ein Online-Abo zu wechseln, da ich die Seite noch nahezu täglich besuche.

Wenn ich nun auf das online-Abo umstellen würde, dann würde das für die PCG eher nach hinten los gehen, vom supporten her, oder?
Also kurz gefragt: die PCG hat mehr davon, wenn ich vorerst bei meinem Heft-Abo bleibe, oder?


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (26. Mai 2020)

PsyMagician schrieb:


> Mal so eine Frage:
> 
> ich habe seit Jahren das Heft aboniert. Da ich allerdings leider nicht dazu komme die Hefte zu lesen, stapeln sie sich, noch verpackt, in der Ecke.
> Daher überlege ich, eigentlich schon, seit einiger Zeit auf ein Online-Abo zu wechseln, da ich die Seite noch nahezu täglich besuche.
> ...



Für uns ist es natürlich immer gut, dich weiterhin als Abonnenten zu behalten – ob das nun Print, Digital, Lesevorrat oder die schlanke Werbefrei-Variante ist  
Wobei klar ist, dass ein Print-Abo mehr kostet als Werbefrei auf der Webseite.


----------



## Gemar (26. Mai 2020)

Zum Thema Relaunch: Warum genau?
Ihr habt Eure Seite doch erst erfolgreich modernisiert und das Design und die Übersichtlichkeit ist doch gut.

Mit schwarnt also so gesehen beim Wort Relaunch nicht umbedingt etwas gutes und ich habe keinerlei Ahnung was Ihr verändern wollt, außer vlt den Kommentarbereich zugänglicher zu machen.


----------



## Zybba (26. Mai 2020)

Gemar schrieb:


> Design und die Übersichtlichkeit ist doch gut.


Ähm...
Nein!
Ist natürlich Geschmacksache. Ich finde sie jedenfalls nicht übersichtlich.

Ich habe gerade mal die Main von PCGames und Gamestar verglichen.
Zugegebenermaßen sehen die sich ziemlich ähnlich.
Gamestar hat etwas besseres Spacing, aber trotzdem ist auch die ziemlich vollgestopft.
Das hat mich überrascht.

PCGH macht gegenüber beiden eine *deutlich* bessere Figur, finde ich.
Einfach nur Überschriften, nicht zu viel unnötige, aufblähende Textvorschau.
Zugegebenermaßen gibt es deutlich deutlich weniger Bilder. Ich finds nicht schlimm, wirkt aber etwas nüchterner.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. Mai 2020)

Gemar schrieb:


> Ihr habt Eure Seite doch erst erfolgreich modernisiert



Das war 2014.


----------



## MrFob (26. Mai 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ähm...
> Nein!
> Ist natürlich Geschmacksache. Ich finde sie jedenfalls nicht übersichtlich.
> 
> ...



Genau aus dem Grund surfe ich pcgames.de (wenn ich nicht sowieso gleich das Forum aufrufe, was eigentlich meistens passiert) immer ueber diese Seite an. Deren Aufmachung gefaellt mir weitaus besser als die eigentlich Hompage. 
https://www.pcgames.de/News/

Aber wie du sagst, ist halt Geschamckssache. Ich mag ja auch dieses komische Tiles Design von Windows nicht wirklich.


----------



## Zybba (26. Mai 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Genau aus dem Grund surfe ich pcgames.de (wenn ich nicht sowieso gleich das Forum aufrufe, was eigentlich meistens passiert) immer ueber diese Seite an. Deren Aufmachung gefaellt mir weitaus besser als die eigentlich Hompage.
> https://www.pcgames.de/News/


Jo, die gefällt mir auch deutlich besser. Ich machs einfach immer direkt übers Forum. Via Abos und "Was ist neu?".
Aber das ist ja auch nicht wirklich Sinn der Sache.



MrFob schrieb:


> Ich mag ja auch dieses komische Tiles Design von Windows nicht wirklich.


An sich mag ich es schon, z.B. bei Steam oder auch anderen Programmen.
Da hat man aber den Vorteil, dass man schon vorher weiß welches Icon/Bild was bedeutet. Es sind ja schließlich die eigenen Anwendungen. Also kommt man auch völlig ohne Text aus.
Das ist bei immer wechselnden News natürlich nicht der Fall.
Also hat man erst das Kachelbild. Das nimmt aber viel Platz ein.
Daher kann man nicht wie auf PCGH oder der von dir verlinkten News Seite einfach nur die Überschrift daneben setzen. Das sähe ja irgendwie sehr komisch aus und wäre verschwendeter Platz.
Also packt man stattdessen die Überschrift daneben und die ersten drei Zeilen des Artikels. Im Speziellen dieser ganze Text sorgt dann hauptsächlich für die Unübersichtlichkeit.
So sehe ich das zumindest.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. Mai 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Genau aus dem Grund surfe ich pcgames.de (wenn ich nicht sowieso gleich das Forum aufrufe, was eigentlich meistens passiert) immer ueber diese Seite an. Deren Aufmachung gefaellt mir weitaus besser als die eigentlich Hompage.
> https://www.pcgames.de/News/



Auf dieser Seite siehst du aber nicht alle Artikel, die veröffentlicht werden.
Besonders Tests, Vorschauen und Specials laufen da nur rein, wenn man diese auch zusätzlich als News markiert.
Ich persönlich mache das immer, aber die Kollegen soweit ich das beobachtet habe kaum.


----------



## MrFob (26. Mai 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Auf dieser Seite siehst du aber nicht alle Artikel, die veröffentlicht werden.
> Besonders Tests, Vorschauen und Specials laufen da nur rein, wenn man diese auch zusätzlich als News markiert.
> Ich persönlich mache das immer, aber die Kollegen soweit ich das beobachtet habe kaum.



Danke fuer den Hinweis. 
Das stimmt natuerlich und ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Allerdings, wie gesagt, ich steuere die Seit eh meist ueber das Forum an (ueer die Neue Aktivitaeten Seite) und wenn ein Artikel weder in der News Seite auftaucht, noch von irgendjemandem kommentiert wurde, dann faellt er bei mir eben durch die Maschen.


----------



## eOP (26. Mai 2020)

Ich steuere auch immer direkt die News-Seite an, weil mich eben diese interessieren (wäre schön, wenn ihr die Möglichkeit beibehaltet). Habe mich nach eurem Aufruf, für die digitale Ausgabe entschieden. Hier stimmt meiner Meinung nach der Gegenwert, den ich von euch zurück bekomme (Digitale Ausgabe und Seite ohne Werbung).


----------



## ribald (26. Mai 2020)

Ich kaufe mir das Print mag schon als damals Pinball Dreams auf der Coverdisk dabei war mehr oder weniger regelmäßig.  Manchmal wünsche ich mir die alten Zeiten zurück :/


----------



## Gemar (26. Mai 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das war 2014.



Ernsthaft? So lange her???
Gute Arbeit!


----------



## Gemar (26. Mai 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ähm...
> Nein!
> Ist natürlich Geschmacksache. Ich finde sie jedenfalls nicht übersichtlich.
> 
> ...



Ok, ich sehe da wenig Ähnlichkeiten... zum Glück.
Denn die GameStar besuche ich seit dem verunglückten Redesign nicht mehr.

Ich habe sie jetzt mal wieder seit langen angeschaut.
Zugegeben, sie haben dran geschraubt und die "Aktuell" Spalte verbessert. Aber insgesammt gefällt mir die Aufteilung nicht mehr, und der Rest läßt mich auch nicht mehr lange verweilen. Ich habe mich auch wegen der immer größeren Anzahl an "Scam"-News geärgert. Keine Ahnung ob sich das geändert hat. Das Redesign zu dieser Zeit war dann einfach der Todesstoß. 

Wegen der Übersicht, das geht vlt ne Ecke besser, wenn man nicht zu ein und dem gleichen Thema 5 News rausballert. 
Ansonsten denke ich auch einfach, dass es heutzutage mit diesen ganzen oft wohl nervigen Anforderungen eine Herausforderung ist ein großes Online-Magazin zu führen.
Vor allem mit uns nörgelnden Nachrichtenschreibern.


----------



## Celerex (26. Mai 2020)

Ich habe soeben ein Online Abo abgeschlossen, während ich mit diesem Account hier angemeldet war. Allerdings sehe ich das Abbo noch nicht aktiviert, also ich habe auch das Badge nicht erhalten. Übersehe ich etwas oder dauert es nur, bis der Account freigeschaltet wird?

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt. Hab nach wenigen Minuten eine Mail zur Bestätigung erhalten. Ich lass den Beitrag mal so stehen, damit ggf. zukünftige Abonenten Bescheid wissen.


----------



## Batze (27. Mai 2020)

Ich gehe so langsam auf die 20 Jahre Mitglied hier zu, wie auch so einige Stammuser hier auch.
Vieles, teils sehr vieles hat sich geändert, gerade im Forenbereich hat man uns hier einiges genommen. Ganz schlimm war es mit diesem sogenannten Forenmanager der sich dann verdünnisiert hat.
Diese doch krasse Umstellung war in meinen Augen eine mittlere Katastrophe.
Schwamm drüber, es kommt ja was neues. Bin schon gespannt darauf.
Die Main, nun, da können es andere auch nicht sehr viel besser. Aber alle paar Jahre eine Änderung ist Okey. Das man es nicht jeden recht machen kann ist auch klar.

Aber:
Wenn jetzt der Hilferuf von PCG kommt, finde ich das erstmal sehr Ehrlich das man, sagen wir mal, ein wenig in der finanziellen Klemme steckt und uns sehr direkt anspricht ob wir nicht helfen können. Ohne wenn und aber ist man direkt auf uns zugegangen und sagt was Sache ist. Finde ich 100% Top in Ordnung. So muss das sein.
Und wenn man nicht wichtige Themen/Berichte/Tests usw. hinter einer Paywall, wie nun beim Sternemagazin passiert, sehen möchte, so finde ich dieses doch eher kleine persönliche geben doch wirklich nicht zu viel verlangt.

Allerdings finde ich, man sollte wegen der bunten Lämpchen sich etwas anderes einfallen lassen, oder ein andere Aufklärung. 
Denn,
Hier gibt es einige User, auch Stammuser wo nichts blingt, die aber trotzdem sagen sie finden es gut. Aber da blingt gar nichts, also Null Unterstützung, könnte man denken. Dieser Gedanke könnte aber falsch sein, denn der User könnte das im Profil eventuell ausgeschaltet haben, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Das könnte eventuell die ein oder andere Diskussion geben, wenn ihr versteht was ich ansprechen möchte damit. Da solltet ihr eventuell eine andere Lösung finden.

Bis dahin bin ich hier gerne weiterhin Supporter/Onlineabonent und alles ist bei kleinem Einsatz besser als hinter einer vollkommen Überteuerten Paywall (Als GS damals von einem reinen 100% Mega Aktien/Profit Unternehmen geschluckt worden ist gab es diverse Vermutungen was passiert, das Ergebnis sieht man jetzt, und es wird da noch schlimmer kommen) sich dann am Ende eine neue Stammsite suchen zu müssen.

Ich freue mich schon auf den Relaunch der Main und vor allem des Forums.
Macht da einfach einen guten Job.


----------



## Batze (27. Mai 2020)

Celerex schrieb:


> Ich habe soeben ein Online Abo abgeschlossen, während ich mit diesem Account hier angemeldet war. Allerdings sehe ich das Abbo noch nicht aktiviert, also ich habe auch das Badge nicht erhalten. Übersehe ich etwas oder dauert es nur, bis der Account freigeschaltet wird?
> 
> EDIT: Hat sich erledigt. Hab nach wenigen Minuten eine Mail zur Bestätigung erhalten. Ich lass den Beitrag mal so stehen, damit ggf. zukünftige Abonenten Bescheid wissen.



Jup, das freischalten des Onlineabos geht relativ Fix, eigentlich sofort.
Aber nicht Wundern, wenn du selbst einen Beitrag schreibst ist das Lämpchen des Onlineabos erst bei nächster Aktualisierung des Forums/Beitrags für dich selbst dann erst sichtbar. Ist aber für andere schon sichtbar. Habe auch lange gebraucht um dahinterzukommen. Wird etwas mit der Datenbank und setzen des Flags zu tun haben. Wenn man es weiß ist es eh egal.


----------



## Celerex (27. Mai 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Aber nicht Wundern, wenn du selbst einen Beitrag schreibst ist das Lämpchen des Onlineabos erst bei nächster Aktualisierung des Forums/Beitrags für dich selbst dann erst sichtbar. Ist aber für andere schon sichtbar. Habe auch lange gebraucht um dahinterzukommen. Wird etwas mit der Datenbank und setzen des Flags zu tun haben. Wenn man es weiß ist es eh egal.



Besten Dank für die Info. Die Lämpchen selber sind mir nicht so wichtig, ich wollte nur sicher gehen, dass mein Abo auch aktiv ist und ich meinen Adblocker für die Seite mal deaktivieren kann.


----------



## Batze (27. Mai 2020)

Celerex schrieb:


> ............ich wollte nur sicher gehen, dass mein Abo auch aktiv ist und ich meinen Adblocker für die Seite mal deaktivieren kann.


Es ist auch mit dem Abo auf dem Handy ein ganz anderes Surferlebnis dann auf PCG.


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (27. Mai 2020)

ribald schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir das Print mag schon als damals Pinball Dreams auf der Coverdisk dabei war mehr oder weniger regelmäßig.  Manchmal wünsche ich mir die alten Zeiten zurück :/



Ist zwar kein Pinball Dreams, aber die aktuelle Vollversion kann sich auch sehen lassen: https://www.pcgames.de/PC-Games-Bra...sassins-creed-valhalla-gears-tactics-1350761/


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (27. Mai 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich gehe so langsam auf die 20 Jahre Mitglied hier zu, wie auch so einige Stammuser hier auch.
> Vieles, teils sehr vieles hat sich geändert, gerade im Forenbereich hat man uns hier einiges genommen. Ganz schlimm war es mit diesem sogenannten Forenmanager der sich dann verdünnisiert hat.
> Diese doch krasse Umstellung war in meinen Augen eine mittlere Katastrophe.
> Schwamm drüber, es kommt ja was neues. Bin schon gespannt darauf.
> ...





Dankeschön! Das freut uns


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (27. Mai 2020)

Zum Thema Relaunch: Ich kann eure Bedenken verstehen. Veränderungen sind immer schwierig, als User bekommt man da schnell das Gefühl, dass einem etwas weggenommen wird – obwohl dem nicht so ist. 

Wir gehen zunächst die Mobile-Ansicht an, dann die Ansicht der Artikelseiten und erst zum Schluss die Mainpage. Einen übersichtlichen Ticker mit allen Artikeln auf einer Unterseite wird es aber weiterhin geben, da müsst ihr euch keine Sorgen machen. Auch wenn ich persönlich nicht verstehen kann, warum das PCGH-Ticker-Design so beliebt ist


----------



## Falconer75 (27. Mai 2020)

Maria Beyer-Fistrich schrieb:


> Zum Thema Relaunch: Ich kann eure Bedenken verstehen. Veränderungen sind immer schwierig, als User bekommt man da schnell das Gefühl, dass einem etwas weggenommen wird – obwohl dem nicht so ist.
> 
> Wir gehen zunächst die Mobile-Ansicht an, dann die Ansicht der Artikelseiten und erst zum Schluss die Mainpage. Einen übersichtlichen Ticker mit allen Artikeln auf einer Unterseite wird es aber weiterhin geben, da müsst ihr euch keine Sorgen machen. Auch wenn ich persönlich nicht verstehen kann, warum das PCGH-Ticker-Design so beliebt ist




Schnell auf einen Blick alle PCG-Veröffentlichungen chronologisch in der Übersicht. Ohne Schnörkel. Design des Tickers ist überschätzt. Als Unterseite völlig ok. BTW in Sachen Newsletter solltet ihr auch was machen. Morning-Briefings boomen ja seit längerem, sind aber wohl für PCG nicht umsetzbar. Aber einmal die Woche (wie es Petra für GW macht) wäre richtig prima.


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (27. Mai 2020)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Schnell auf einen Blick alle PCG-Veröffentlichungen chronologisch in der Übersicht. Ohne Schnörkel. Design des Tickers ist überschätzt. Als Unterseite völlig ok. BTW in Sachen Newsletter solltet ihr auch was machen. Morning-Briefings boomen ja seit längerem, sind aber wohl für PCG nicht umsetzbar. Aber einmal die Woche (wie es Petra für GW macht) wäre richtig prima.



Auch das Thema Newsletter haben wir auf dem Schirm, finden wir ebenfalls wichtig.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Mai 2020)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> BTW in Sachen Newsletter solltet ihr auch was machen. Morning-Briefings boomen ja seit längerem, sind aber wohl für PCG nicht umsetzbar. Aber einmal die Woche (wie es Petra für GW macht) wäre richtig prima.



Es gibt jeden Freitag einen Newsletter mit den Themen, Tests, Specials und News der Woche.
Anmelden kann man sich dazu hier: https://www.pcgames.de/Newsletter/


----------



## Falconer75 (27. Mai 2020)

Maria Beyer-Fistrich schrieb:


> Auch das Thema Newsletter haben wir auf dem Schirm, finden wir ebenfalls wichtig.



Super! Wäre in redaktioneller Form vielleicht auch ein "Plus"-Anreiz. Bei allem Verständnis für die Paywall-Skepsis, aber die Schmankerl für Online-Abonnenten/-Supporter müssen auf Dauer schon noch leckerer werden.


----------



## Falconer75 (27. Mai 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es gibt jeden Freitag einen Newsletter mit den Themen, Tests, Specials und News der Woche.
> Anmelden kann man sich dazu hier: https://www.pcgames.de/Newsletter/



Danke, aber weiß ich doch.  Habt ihr seit langem gut versteckt und das An- und Abmelden funktioniert bei mir übrigens schon länger nicht mehr. Weder mobil noch am PC. 

Und mir geht es auch mehr um einen redaktionellen NL, keinen vollständig automatisierten.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Mai 2020)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Und mir geht es auch mehr um einen redaktionellen NL, keinen vollständig automatisierten.



Dieser freitäglich NL ist redaktionell (von mir) zusammengestellt.
Da passiert nichts automatisch.


----------



## ZAM (27. Mai 2020)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Danke, aber weiß ich doch.  Habt ihr seit langem gut versteckt und das An- und Abmelden funktioniert bei mir übrigens schon länger nicht mehr. Weder mobil noch am PC.


Kannst du dazu bitte einen neuen Thread im Unterforum "Website" aufmachen?
https://forum.pcgames.de/website/3


----------



## Falconer75 (27. Mai 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Dieser freitäglich NL ist redaktionell (von mir) zusammengestellt.
> Da passiert nichts automatisch.



Ok, krass. Dann schon mal sorry! Aber mit redaktionell meine ich dann trotzdem Einordnung, Gewichtung und Text. Also NL als journalistisches Produkt. So à la Gabor Steingart täglich (vom Prinzip her, nicht von der Machbarkeit in Sachen Games) oder halt Petra Fröhlich wöchentlich.

@ZAM, gemacht.


----------



## McDrake (27. Mai 2020)

Newsletter sind echt "in"?

Hm... ist das erste, was ich jeweils abbestelle (weil ich zuvor überall mal ein Häkchen gemacht habe um mich anmelden zu können   )


----------



## ZAM (27. Mai 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Newsletter sind echt "in"?
> 
> Hm... ist das erste, was ich jeweils abbestelle (weil ich zuvor überall mal ein Häkchen gemacht habe um mich anmelden zu können   )


? Newsletter sind und waren kein Pflichtfeld.


----------



## Falconer75 (27. Mai 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Newsletter sind echt "in"?
> 
> Hm... ist das erste, was ich jeweils abbestelle (weil ich zuvor überall mal ein Häkchen gemacht habe um mich anmelden zu können   )



Als journalistisches Produkt, nicht der typische Werbe- oder Listing-NL. Ich übertreibe jetzt mal gezielt und nicht böse gemeint: Die monatliche PCGames Digital ist eigentlich ein schick gemachter Newsletter, der die Online-Berichte bündelt und mit ein paar exklusiven Inhalten anreichert. Und er wird auf Wunsch sogar noch ausgedruckt und dem Kunden per Post zugeschickt.


----------



## Zybba (27. Mai 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Newsletter sind echt "in"?


Ich bin auch verwundert.
Vermutlich fast genauso in wie Foren!


----------



## McDrake (27. Mai 2020)

ZAM schrieb:


> ? Newsletter sind und waren kein Pflichtfeld.


Ne, sicher nicht. Weiss auch nicht, wies hier ist. Aber zumindest früher wars oft so, dass man speziell anklicken müsste um KEINEN zu bekommen. Oder selber den Haken wegmachen, da der schon gesetzt war.


----------



## Falconer75 (27. Mai 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich bin auch verwundert.
> Vermutlich fast genauso in wie Foren!



Mit Media Pioneer und jüngst "The Buzzard" sind z.B. Unternehmensgründungen auf Grundlage journalistischer NL-Formate erfolgt. Mit nicht sehr kleinen Redaktionen und im ersten Fall Millionenanschub von Springer. Das führt jetzt aber hier zu weit... Also kurz gesagt: ja, NL (gerade auch in Verbindung mit Podcasts) sind sehr "in".


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (27. Mai 2020)

Stimmt schon, Newsletter sind erstmal leicht staubig im Abgang. Aber es gibt ja heute viele Möglichkeiten, die ansprechender für verschiedene Zielgruppen zu gestalten. Einordnung etc. solche Sachen werden immer wichtiger und mit einer persönlichen Ansprache können wir da sicherlich auch neue Leser erreichen. Doch „first things first“ – die Modernisierung der Webseite.


----------



## ZAM (27. Mai 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ne, sicher nicht. Weiss auch nicht, wies hier ist. Aber zumindest früher wars oft so, dass man speziell anklicken müsste um KEINEN zu bekommen. Oder selber den Haken wegmachen, da der schon gesetzt war.


Vor DSGVO hat sich trotz BDSG keine Seite in dem Land Gedanken darum gemacht.


----------



## Holyangel (27. Mai 2020)

Gemar schrieb:


> Ok, ich sehe da wenig Ähnlichkeiten... zum Glück.
> Denn die GameStar besuche ich seit dem verunglückten Redesign nicht mehr.
> 
> Ich habe sie jetzt mal wieder seit langen angeschaut.
> ...



Ich finde momentan gamestar.de etwas besser als pcgames.de
Bei mir ist die erste Anlaufstelle ein Überblick der News... beides ist ohne scrollen (bei mir) nicht sichtbar, aber bei der gamestar muss ich etwas weniger scrollen und die iste ist wenigstens links zentriert


----------



## Basileukum (27. Mai 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Bis dahin bin ich hier gerne weiterhin Supporter/Onlineabonent und alles ist bei kleinem Einsatz besser als hinter einer vollkommen Überteuerten Paywall (Als GS damals von einem reinen 100% Mega Aktien/Profit Unternehmen geschluckt worden ist gab es diverse Vermutungen was passiert, das Ergebnis sieht man jetzt, und es wird da noch schlimmer kommen) sich dann am Ende eine neue Stammsite suchen zu müssen.



Beide großen Spielemagazine gehören ja zu größeren Printfirmen bzw. Konzernen, das muß man wissen. Und keiner kann umsonst oder defizitär arbeiten, das geht nicht. 

Naja, und die Gamestar ist auf den ersten Blick vollnerdig und lustig. Dahinter haben sich aber komische Strukturen manifestiert. Mit Kritik tut man sich dort immer schwerer. Dazu gibt es einige Verquickungen, welche seltsam anmuten, wenn da z.B. was nicht positiv zu Star Citizen anmerkst, geht da gleich was enrage inkl. Mods oder Redakteure, was dann seltsam wirkt. Hab die auch gerne mal mit nem Onlineabo unterstützt, wegen der Podcast, aber ist dann nach ein paar Jahren auch immer dasselbe Geschwaller. 

Qualitativ ist man eben besser bei der PCGH oder der PC Games angekommen, ich habe mal beide durch ein Abo/Online Abo unterstützt. Aber generell bin ich in einer Zeit aufgewachsen, in der es eine breite Palette an Spielezeitschriften gab, diese Vielfalt möchte ich erhalten wissen. Warum soll ich keine PC Games (H) oder Gamestar noch mit 60 Jahren jung im Print lesen dürfen? Da sparen wir das Geld lieber an der scheinheiligen Klimagretel oder an der dicken alten Frau mit der Raute.


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (28. Mai 2020)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Aber generell bin ich in einer Zeit aufgewachsen, in der es eine breite Palette an Spielezeitschriften gab, diese Vielfalt möchte ich erhalten wissen.



Die Zeiten von PC Action und 10 Amiga Magazinen sind doch schon ewig vorbei. Heute gibt es nur noch die PC Games und das besagte Käseblatt, das früher mal wirklich gut war. Wobei das Heft sogar noch auf niedrigem Niveau erträglich ist, der Online Auftritt mittlerweile nicht mehr. Da wirkt ja selbst die Bild noch seriöser.


----------



## fud1974 (28. Mai 2020)

ExGamestarLeser schrieb:


> Die Zeiten von PC Action und 10 Amiga Magazinen sind doch schon ewig vorbei. Heute gibt es nur noch die PC Games und das besagte Käseblatt, das früher mal wirklich gut war. Wobei das Heft sogar noch auf niedrigem Niveau erträglich ist, der Online Auftritt mittlerweile nicht mehr. Da wirkt ja selbst die Bild noch seriöser.



Also mit Verlaub, aber darüber kann man streiten. Die News auf der PCGames Mainpage waren jetzt auch nicht immer ein Höhepunkt. Wurde ja schon öfter diskutiert. 

Und damit möchte ich die PCGames nicht "dissen", aber etwas eine realistische Einordnung wäre schon gut.

Ich freue mich auch wenn wir als Konsumenten aus einer reichhaltigen Auswahl an Publikationen wählen können. Leider wird das aus bekannten Gründen nicht der Fall sein.


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (28. Mai 2020)

Was würdet ihr euch denn noch von uns wünschen? Eine Idee wäre, euch regelmäßig darüber abstimmen lassen, welche Indie-Titel wir uns für einen Test anschauen sollen. Was meint ihr?


----------



## McDrake (28. Mai 2020)

Maria Beyer-Fistrich schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr euch denn noch von uns wünschen? Eine Idee wäre, euch regelmäßig darüber abstimmen lassen, welche Indie-Titel wir uns für einen Test anschauen sollen. Was meint ihr?


Also was mir JETZT schon gefällt, ist Dein Engagement hier in der Community. Sowas hat gefehlt. Hoffe, das bleibt ein wenig erhalten.


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (28. Mai 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Also was mir JETZT schon gefällt, ist Dein Engagement hier in der Community. Sowas hat gefehlt. Hoffe, das bleibt ein wenig erhalten.



Danke, ich versuche mich mehr einzubringen - oft hat mir die Zeit gefehlt, aber die muss man sich manchmal auch einfach nehmen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Mai 2020)

Maria Beyer-Fistrich schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr euch denn noch von uns wünschen? Eine Idee wäre, euch regelmäßig darüber abstimmen lassen, welche Indie-Titel wir uns für einen Test anschauen sollen. Was meint ihr?


Eine SEHR gute Idee. Es gibt extrem viele Indie-Perlen die leider Gottes unter eurem Test-Radar untergehen. Es dürften dann aber auch ältere Titel sein, oder? 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zybba (28. Mai 2020)

Ich finde die Idee mit den Indietiteln auch gut.
Fairerweise muss ich aber sagen, dass ich online kaum noch Tests lese. Von daher machts für mich wohl kaum einen Unterschied.
Die Testvideos schaue ich mir schon eher noch an.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Mai 2020)

Gute Idee mit den Indies

Was mir noch einfällt, es gibt im Forum ja die Ecke wo manche ihre Indie-Spieleprojekte hier präsentieren. Vielleicht könnte man diese ja auch mit kleinen News oder Previews (wenn möglich) supporten, natürlich nur die seriösen Projekte, müsste man dann vorher abchecken. Ist aber nur so ne Idee die mir grad so einfiel.


----------



## flandaan (28. Mai 2020)

Marquard Media Group! Umsatz knapp unter dreistelligem Millionenbetrag! Und dann auf Spenden "angewiesen" ?


----------



## Rabowke (28. Mai 2020)

flandaan schrieb:


> Marquard Media Group! Umsatz knapp unter dreistelligem Millionenbetrag! Und dann auf Spenden "angewiesen" ?



Dir ist bewusst das man mit einem dreistelligem Millionenbetrag auch einen vierstelligen Millionenverlust machen könnte?!  

Umsätze haben absolut nichts mit Gewinnen oder der wirtschaftlichen Nachhaltigkeit eines Unternehmens zutun, dachte das weiß inzwischen jeder. Vor allem, mal unter uns: was nützt es dir wenn die Mediengruppe Gewinn machen sollte, was ich nicht weiß, aber die PCG Verluste macht?! Jeder (gute) Unternehmer stellt seine Assets in gewissen Abständen auf den Prüfstand und zieht irgendwann die Reißleine, bevor es zu spät ist.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Mai 2020)

flandaan schrieb:


> Marquard Media Group! Umsatz knapp unter dreistelligem Millionenbetrag! Und dann auf Spenden "angewiesen" ?



Wäre eine tolle Welt, wenn alle Angestellten und Mitarbeiter gleichermaßen am Grundkapital beteiligt würden. Leider leben wir aber nicht in einer tollen Welt.


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (28. Mai 2020)

Von den Spenden allein könnten wir natürlich auch nicht leben, deswegen auch die Erklärung zur Vermarktung oben im Artikel. Seht es bitte als ergänzendes Möglichkeit, auch zukünftig gute Inhalte zu liefern. Wichtiger sind für uns natürlich Abos, wie etwa das Werbefrei-Abo. Damit können wir langfristig planen. Aber wir möchten euch eben verschiedene Möglichkeiten bieten, uns zu unterstützen.


----------



## Basileukum (28. Mai 2020)

flandaan schrieb:


> Marquard Media Group! Umsatz knapp unter dreistelligem Millionenbetrag! Und dann auf Spenden "angewiesen" ?



Ja nix für ungut, es gibt kaum ein Printmedium, welches nicht massiv Auflage verloren hat. Da gehören auch und gerade große Zeitungen dazu, wie die FAZ, Welt, BILD usw. Glaub die einzig "rühmlichere" Ausnahme bildet die ZEIT.

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, daß viele von diesen Printmedien (Zeitungen, Zeitschriften wie Fokus, Spiegel etc.) defizitär arbeiten und weißt Du was deren Lösung ist? Der Staat soll helfen, weil man "systemtragend" ist. Man schafft es von selber nicht mehr. Was natürlich in einer weiteren Abhängigkeit von Krediten oder geistigen Einschränkungen mündet, was qualitativ wieder weiter nach unten führt und in mehr Auflagen.- und Vertrauensverlust sich widerspiegelt. Und da stehen dann oft Milliardenkonzerne (Bertelsmann und Springer) dahinter, welche da indirekt nach Staatsknete fragen, sprich Hartz 4 für Zeitungen. 

Wenn ich diese Fakten kenne, siehe 4 Minuten Googeln oder so, da unterstütze ich doch lieber Projekte, welche mir am Herzen liegen mit einem Abo, anstatt hier einen blöden Mist abzusondern.


----------



## Gobfried (28. Mai 2020)

Also ich finde die Aktion ein wenig  "zweifelhaft". 
Erstens denke ich gibt es  zur Zeit einige Branchen die es viel nötiger haben, und zweitens scheint sich eure Angst der ausbleibenden Werbeeinnahmen auf eine Prognose zu beziehen (..., und auch wir können davon betroffen sein).
Trotzdem viel Erfolg und bleibt alle gesund!
Gobfried


----------



## Rabowke (28. Mai 2020)

Gobfried schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Aktion ein wenig  "zweifelhaft".
> Erstens denke ich gibt es  zur Zeit einige Branchen die es viel nötiger haben, und zweitens scheint sich eure Angst der ausbleibenden Werbeeinnahmen auf eine Prognose zu beziehen (..., und auch wir können davon betroffen sein).
> Trotzdem viel Erfolg und bleibt alle gesund!
> Gobfried


... "danke" für deinen Hinweis, sicherlich gibt es genug andere Branchen die *auch* Unterstützung benötigen. Nur warum erwähnst du es hier explizit? Soll jetzt die PCG für andere Seiten, Branchen und/oder Privathaushalte Geld einsammeln? 

Ich versteh den tieferen Sinn deines Beitrages nicht. Die PCG ist in erster Linie für sich selbst verantwortlich, ich dachte und denke das sei allen klar?!


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (28. Mai 2020)

Die Krise ist noch lange nicht ausgestanden. Stand jetzt, wissen wir nicht, wie der Werbemarkt gegen Ende des Jahres oder 2021 aussehen wird. Aber die Aktion soll natürlich auch ein Bewusstsein dafür schaffen, dass mancher Content eben nicht mehr kostenlos sein kann, wenn die Werbeeinnahmen wegbrechen. Die Alternative zu unserem Supporter-Modell ist eine Paywall. Wir möchten aber keine Leser aussperren. All unsere Angebote, ermöglichen es uns jetzt, diesen Weg einzuschlagen – und jeder kann entscheiden, wie und ob er uns unterstützen möchte. Die Überzeugungsarbeit müssen wir leisten, das ist klar.

EDIT: Um das noch zu ergänzen: Dass sich mit Online-Werbung allgemein immer weniger Geld verdienen lässt, ist keine Entwicklung der Krise.


----------



## Falconer75 (28. Mai 2020)

Maria Beyer-Fistrich schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr euch denn noch von uns wünschen?




wie schon geschrieben: die Präsenz der GamesGroup im Forum sollte fester Bestandteil des Jobs und entsprechend arbeitszeitgültig bewertet werden; das Miteinander von Redaktion und Supportern/Abonnenten könnte in Sachen Community-Push ein echtes Pfund sein



 mehr Inhouse-Specials wären schön, die plassma-Sachen sind meist gut, werden von den Autoren aber in Akkord gemacht und im Nachgang hier nicht mehr begleitet; wäre mir wichtiger als Indie-Wünsche, dafür aber gern Community-Einfluss, welche Special-Themen gefragt sind


insgesamt vom Schwerpunkt Produktbesprechungen etwas mehr in Richtung Recherche rücken; auch spontan auf Lagen reagieren (Beispiel heute: Bezahlmodell bei Trackmania... Statement von Ubi einholen, Situation in einem kurzen Special beleuchten, vielleicht 10min Podcast- oder Video-Diskussion dazu...)


----------



## Zybba (28. Mai 2020)

Maria Beyer-Fistrich schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr euch denn noch von uns wünschen?


Besser recherchierte News. Dazu die Korrektur von Fehlern. Zumindest, wenn sie von Usern angemerkt werden.
Dass Korrekturen daraufhin teilweise vorgenommen werden, weiß ich. Teilweise auch nicht.

Konkretes Beispiel:


oli3d schrieb:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> ShirleyScurry
> @ShirleyScurry
> ·
> ...





Bonkic schrieb:


> hier noch der link zu ihrem tweet.


----------



## McDrake (28. Mai 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Besser recherchierte News. Dazu die Korrektur von Fehlern. Zumindest, wenn sie von Usern angemerkt werden.
> Dass Korrekturen daraufhin teilweise vorgenommen werden, weiß ich. Teilweise auch nicht.



Hatte da vor einiger Zeit mal einen Wunsch/Anmerkung gemacht, dass man einen "Hinweis- oder "Fehler melden-Button" machen sollte bei Artikeln, damit man dies direkt melden kann und nicht übers Forum machen muss.

Denn im Forum weiss man nicht wirklich, obs ankommt bei den entsprechenden Redis.
Die können sich ja auch nicht im Forum unendlich aufhalten und jeden Kommentar zur News vornehmen.


----------



## Zybba (28. Mai 2020)

Es gibt ja direkt unter den News den Button "Fehler im Artikel?" oder so ähnlich.
Nur ist der nicht immer da. Ob die Nachricht ankommt, weiß man auch nicht.
Teilweise wurde es *glaube ich* auch nicht korrigiert. Will mich da jetzt nicht aus dem Fenster lehnen.



McDrake schrieb:


> Die können sich ja auch nicht im Forum unendlich aufhalten und jeden Kommentar zur News vornehmen.


Ist richtig.
Zumindest wenn man sie direkt zitiert sollte es aber durchdringen.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Mai 2020)

Es gibt ja den Meldebutton, den kann man ja auch für sowas nutzen. Oder man macht neben dem Beitrag-Meldebutton noch einen quasi Support Meldebutton der quasi im Startpost nur zu finden ist oder am Ende des News-Threads der dann aber nur für gefundene (Tipp)Fehler oder Ergänzungsvorschläge genutzt werden sollte, die in der News, Test oder ähnliches, gefundrn wurden.


----------



## golani79 (28. Mai 2020)

Wobei es in erster Linie ja schon die Aufgabe der Journalisten ist, sorgfältig zu recherchieren.

Ich sag nur "journalistische Sorgfaltspflicht" ... aber bei so vielen schlampig und auch fehlerhaft recherchierten News / Artikeln, bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob die auch jedem bekannt ist.

Ja, es handelt sich "nur" um Spiele Journalismus .. aber trotzdem.

Viel wünschenswerter wäre es doch, gar keinen solche Button zu benötigen - wenn die Leser quasi die Aufgabe der Journalisten / Redakteure übernehmen, dann bräuchte ich die eigentlich ja gar nicht mehr.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (28. Mai 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wobei es in erster Linie ja schon die Aufgabe der Journalisten ist, sorgfältig zu recherchieren.
> 
> Ich sag nur "journalistische Sorgfaltspflicht" ... aber bei so vielen schlampig und auch fehlerhaft recherchierten News / Artikeln, bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob die auch jedem bekannt ist.
> 
> ...



Das auf jeden Fall.
Das muss aber intern an- und besprochen werden.
"Unseren" Standpunkt, also der aktiven User kam wahrscheinlich inzwischen rüber.

Auch meine Meinung ist: Lieber ein paar News weniger, dafür eben richtig recherchiert.. also Quellen verifizieren.
Wenn man schon abschreibt, dann vielleicht auch mal der ganzen Sache auf den Grund gehen.


----------



## Zybba (28. Mai 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wobei es in erster Linie ja schon die Aufgabe der Journalisten ist, sorgfältig zu recherchieren.


Da bin ich ganz bei dir.
Nur sind die Newsschreiber ja mehr oder weniger Knechte, die eben die Main füllen müssen.
Mit mehr oder weniger sinnvollen Inhalten.
Dass dabei Zeitdruck ensteht und diese Sorgfalt dann oft nicht so genau genommen werden kann, verstehe ich. Anders wäre es mir natürlich lieber, aber damit rechne ich nicht mehr.
Dafür ist das aktuelle System einfach zu schlecht. Das gilt aber natürlich nicht nur für PCG.



McDrake schrieb:


> Auch meine Meinung ist: Lieber ein paar News weniger, dafür eben richtig recherchiert.. also Quellen verifizieren.


Absolut!
Nur sind Klicks leider die wertvollste Währung.
Das System ist einfach fundamental falsch. Zumindest für den Nutzer...


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (29. Mai 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Da bin ich ganz bei dir.
> 
> Das System ist einfach fundamental falsch. Zumindest für den Nutzer...



Ja, da gebe ich dir recht. Das Angebot kann sich aber nur ändern, wenn Werbung nicht die Haupteinnahmequelle einer Webseite ist. Aber das ist ein langer und schwieriger Prozess.


----------



## Holyangel (30. Mai 2020)

Maria Beyer-Fistrich schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr euch denn noch von uns wünschen? Eine Idee wäre, euch regelmäßig darüber abstimmen lassen, welche Indie-Titel wir uns für einen Test anschauen sollen. Was meint ihr?




Super Idee, wenn machbar auch mit Vorschlägen aus der Community, kann ja sein, dass sogar euch etwas entgeht


----------



## Tremendous (30. Mai 2020)

Das höchste Gut im Internet ist die Barrierefreiheit. Alle Seiten mit Paywalls habe ich aus meinen Favouriten gelöscht. Einzig heise.de habe ich drin behalten weil nur wenige Artikel und dann qualitativ hochwertige hinter einer Paywall sitzen.

Und dann gibt es Seiten wie haz.de wo 95% hinter einer Paywall sind. Nein danke!

Für mich klingt es eher so als wenn die Printent quersubventioniert werden soll damit....


----------



## Falconer75 (31. Mai 2020)

Tremendous schrieb:


> Das höchste Gut im Internet ist die Barrierefreiheit.



Also darf sich Journalismus online nur über Werbung und Datennutzung finanzieren?



> Und dann gibt es Seiten wie haz.de wo 95% hinter einer Paywall sind. Nein danke!
> 
> Für mich klingt es eher so als wenn die Printent quersubventioniert werden soll damit....



Die Paid-Content-Einnahmen der allermeisten Titel werden nie die Höhe erreichen, die nötig wäre, um die Vermarktungsverluste inklusive des Käuferschwunds im Print-Sektor aufzufangen.  Insbesondere bei Regionaltiteln wie bei deinem Beispiel. Print finanziert Online. Nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Tremendous (31. Mai 2020)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Also darf sich Journalismus online nur über Werbung und Datennutzung finanzieren?



Schau Dir die Seite hier doch an. Mehr Werbung kann man kaum einblenden bevor man einen Hirnschlag bekommt.
Und die Paywalls für Informationen im Internet nehmen immer mehr zu. Das ist bald schlimmer als die ganzen Streamingdienste die sich gegenseitig das Wasser abgrasen.

Im Endefekt bleibt es jedem selbst überlassen ob er dafür zahlen möchte oder ob ihm die Informationen dies wert sind.
Mir sind sie es in den meisten Fällen leider nicht. Insbeondere nicht wenn der Content so stark reduziert wird.


----------



## Falconer75 (31. Mai 2020)

Tremendous schrieb:


> Schau Dir die Seite hier doch an. Mehr Werbung kann man kaum einblenden bevor man einen Hirnschlag bekommt.
> Und die Paywalls für Informationen im Internet nehmen immer mehr zu. Das ist bald schlimmer als die ganzen Streamingdienste die sich gegenseitig das Wasser abgrasen.



Zu viel Werbung ist nicht gut, Paywall ist nicht gut. Das bringt die Probleme des Journalismus auf den Punkt. 



> Im Endefekt bleibt es jedem selbst überlassen ob er dafür zahlen möchte oder ob ihm die Informationen dies wert sind.
> Mir sind sie es in den meisten Fällen leider nicht. Insbeondere nicht wenn der Content so stark reduziert wird.



Guter Content kostet Geld. Das fehlt aber, weil Online-Werbung kaum was einbringt und Paywalls abgelehnt werden. Als würden Kunden zum Fleischer gehen und die Wurst kostenlos oder höchstens zusammen mit einem Werbeflyer einfordern. Und danach meckern, dass sie nicht so richtig lecker ist.


----------



## SpieleKing (31. Mai 2020)

Kurze Frage, wenn ich ein Jahresabo mache, kann ich damit auch auf die Ausgaben in der iOS App zugreifen?


----------



## Batze (31. Mai 2020)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Guter Content kostet Geld. Das fehlt aber, weil Online-Werbung kaum was einbringt und Paywalls abgelehnt werden.


Da muss man aber auch ein wenig unterscheiden. Guter Content, also Qualität Journalismus kostet Geld. Klickbait und abgeschriebene zusammengeschusterte Artikel ohne selbige Recherche kann man wohl kaum als Qualität Journalismus bezeichnen und das dann hinter einer Paywall verstecken.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (31. Mai 2020)

Ich glaube Paywalls sind eine Gradwanderung die funktionieren können beim richtigen Mix.

Ich war z.B. Jahrelang GS Abonnent, mir geviel das Paket halt, aber irgend wann vielen mir 2 Dinge auf:
1.) ich lese das Magazin wenn überhaupt nur sehr selektiv
2.) min 90% der Informationen hatte ich bereits eine gute Zeit lang schon via Online

Meine Lösung war das Heftabo zu kündigen und ein Plusabo abzuschließen, weil es dort (wenn auch vergleichsweise wenige) aber idR vergleichsweise viel besser ausgearbeitete Artikel/Beiträge gibt die zudem die Community mehr einbindet, für mich funktioniert es sehr gut.

Problem ist aber, das ich nie bei jeder Seite die ich mehr oder minder lese/besuche monatlich "ein paar €" lassen werde, a la 10 *5€ =50€/Monat
Ähnliches Problem gibt es ja auch bei Film/Serien Streaming, wo ein "Gesamtpaket" immense Haltungskosten erzeugt.


Hier sehe ich aktuell kein Mehrwert für ein Abo, die meisten Artikel haben zudem das übliche zeitgemäße "Bla-News-Niveau" das auch nicht förderlich ist.
Ergo landet die Seite (trotz des durchweg meist sehr angenehmen Forums) eher auf einen sehr niedrigen Platz in meiner "Must-have-Rangliste".
Sorry, aber ich würde da mehr erwarten um das zu ändern.


----------



## Falconer75 (31. Mai 2020)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, wenn ich ein Jahresabo mache, kann ich damit auch auf die Ausgaben in der iOS App zugreifen?



Beim reinen Online-Abo derzeit nicht. Beim Digital- oder Lesevorrat-Abo bekommst du Zugriff auf die Digital-Ausgaben.


----------



## Tremendous (31. Mai 2020)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Zu viel Werbung ist nicht gut, Paywall ist nicht gut. Das bringt die Probleme des Journalismus auf den Punkt.
> 
> 
> 
> Guter Content kostet Geld. Das fehlt aber, weil Online-Werbung kaum was einbringt und Paywalls abgelehnt werden. Als würden Kunden zum Fleischer gehen und die Wurst kostenlos oder höchstens zusammen mit einem Werbeflyer einfordern. Und danach meckern, dass sie nicht so richtig lecker ist.



Das kann man so nicht sehen. Es gab die Wurst niemals kostenlos beim Fleischer. Wenn es sie jahrelang kostenlos gegeben hätte und dann auf einmal Geld kostet wäre das Vergleich angebracht.
Vor 25 Jahren habe ich die PCG regelmäßig gelesen. Da gab es noch kein Internet, jedenfalls nicht das von heute.
Ich habe mir aus Nostalgie letztens eine gekauft und irgendwie war es nicht das Gleiche. So viel Werbung. Und online das Gleiche.
Ich kann verstehen dass es alles verdammt viel Geld kostet. Aber ehrlich gesagt sehe ich Printmedien als obsolet an mitlerweile.
Lieber starker Focus auf das Onlineangebot. Andere PC basierte Seiten bekommen das auch hin ohne Paywall....


----------



## Falconer75 (31. Mai 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Da muss man aber auch ein wenig unterscheiden. Guter Content, also Qualität Journalismus kostet Geld. Klickbait und abgeschriebene zusammengeschusterte Artikel ohne selbige Recherche kann man wohl kaum als Qualität Journalismus bezeichnen und das dann hinter einer Paywall verstecken.



Den Teufelskreis versuche ich ja aufzuzeigen. Für für Suchmaschinen optimierte Massenware blättert natürlich niemand freiwillig Geld hin. Aber diese Art von Content muss die Seite finanzieren, solange es keine adäquate alternative Einnahmequelle gibt. 

Maria hat ja nun schon klar betont, dass man gern auf diese Art der Berichterstattung verzichten würde. Aber das wäre wirtschaftlich gesehen Harakiri. Je mehr User direkt bezahlen, desto weniger wäre man auf solche Clickbait-Artikel angewiesen. Natürlich wäre es für Supporter-Interessenten einfacher zu entscheiden, wenn nicht zuerst das Geld gegeben werden müsste, bevor die inhaltliche Qualität deutlich angehoben wird. Da ist in letzter Zeit schon einiges besser geworden, aber noch viel Luft nach oben. Teufelskreis eben.   



LesterPG schrieb:


> a) Problem ist aber, das ich nie bei jeder Seite die ich mehr oder minder lese/besuche monatlich "ein paar €" lassen werde, a la 10 *5€ =50€/Monat
> Ähnliches Problem gibt es ja auch bei Film/Serien Streaming, wo ein "Gesamtpaket" immense Haltungskosten erzeugt.
> 
> b) Hier sehe ich aktuell kein Mehrwert für ein Abo, die meisten Artikel haben zudem das übliche zeitgemäße "Bla-News-Niveau" das auch nicht förderlich ist.
> ...



a) Komplett logisch. Man hat ja früher auch nicht 20 Print-Abos abgeschlossen. Aber hin und wieder am Kiosk ein Einzelheft gekauft. Die Supporter-Lösung ist ja gerade keine Abonnement, sondern die Möglichkeit einer gezielten Einzel-Unterstützung.

b) Klar nachvollziehbar. Sind wir wieder im Teufelskreis. 



Tremendous schrieb:


> a) Das kann man so nicht sehen. Es gab die Wurst niemals kostenlos beim Fleischer. Wenn es sie jahrelang kostenlos gegeben hätte und dann auf einmal Geld kostet wäre das Vergleich angebracht.
> 
> b) Vor 25 Jahren habe ich die PCG regelmäßig gelesen. Da gab es noch kein Internet, jedenfalls nicht das von heute.
> Ich habe mir aus Nostalgie letztens eine gekauft und irgendwie war es nicht das Gleiche. So viel Werbung. Und online das Gleiche.
> ...



a) Der Sündenfall überhaupt. Vor dem Scherbenhaufen des Kostenlos-Contents stehen die Verlage seit Jahren ratlos und kämpfen um Lösungen zum Überleben. Die Paywall ist eine davon. Die Fleischer hatten Glück, dass virtuelle Würste niemanden satt machen. 

b) Dass das Print-Heft nicht mehr vergleichbar mit der Prä-Onlinezeit ist, stimmt völlig. Überrascht aber mit Sicherheit niemanden. Allein schon, weil das Heft heutzutage *viel, viel weniger* Werbung enthält. Das ist ja das große Problem von Print, neben dem Auflagenabsturz. Welche "PC basierten" Seiten ohne Paywall wirtschaftlich erfolgreich sind, weiß ich nicht. Für viele professionelle Spieleseiten ist das mit Sicherheit ein täglicher Kampf. Und der wird u.a. mit unsäglich schlechter Bezahlung für die Autoren bestritten.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (31. Mai 2020)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> b) Klar nachvollziehbar. Sind wir wieder im Teufelskreis.


Definitiv, jedoch bin ich der Meinung das (hier die PC Games) in Vorleistung gehen muß, erst mehr gute Inhalte bieten.
Wobei man gut natürlich davon ab bewerten muß, ob es einem persönlich jetzt zusagt natürlich, ich kann das, es ist aber nicht jedem gegeben.
Es geht um Inhalte wie Testberichte (mit nachvollziehbaren Argumenten) und um Kolumnen a la die Aktuelle mit der Frage nach dem Endboss, wobei ich die unabhängig vom sehr interessanten Thema noch etwas zu "kompakt" finde. 

Erst nach dem Pflanzen der Saat wird die Pflanze nach einiger Zeit des Gedeihens auch Früchte tragen !


Edith:
Ich habe da noch mal eine organisatorische Frage an die PC Games, wieso erscheinen Spieleartikel eigentlich so offensichtlich getrennt via PC Games Hardware (siehe den Halo 2 Anniversary Artikel)
Das ist doch nun wirklich ein 100%iges Spielethema, ich finde das organisatorisch etwas verwirrend.


----------



## Falconer75 (31. Mai 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Erst nach dem Pflanzen der Saat wird die Pflanze nach einiger Zeit des Gedeihens auch Früchte tragen !



Und manche hier helfen halt jetzt schon beim Gießen mit, weil der Geldregen so spärlich fällt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (31. Mai 2020)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Und manche hier helfen halt jetzt schon beim Gießen mit, weil der Geldregen so spärlich fällt.


Wenn die PC Games auf meiner "Must-have" Liste höher stehen würde, könnte ich das auch eher nachvollziehen, solange reagiere ich halt nur.


----------



## Batze (31. Mai 2020)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Und manche hier helfen halt jetzt schon beim Gießen mit, weil der Geldregen so spärlich fällt.



Leider hat man aber Intern in einigen Bereichen das setzen der vor allem richtigen Saat und das Gießen selbst sehr vernachlässigt. So ein Userschwund, den man auch merklich im Forum beobachten konnte, der kommt ja nicht von ungefähr.
Zumindest im Forum kann ich ein wenig mehr zulauf sehen, kommt mir jedenfalls teils so vor, bzw. einige inaktive kommen wohl auch wieder zurück.


----------



## MrFob (31. Mai 2020)

Ich persoenlich sehe es in meinem Fall auch ein bisschen als "Nachzahlung". Bin schon seit Jahren (aus logistischen Gruenden) kein Abonnent der Zeitschrift mehr, lese aber sehr viele News dann doch hier auf der Seite, bin im Forum unterwegs, schau gerne hier und da mal ein Video und hoere auch den Games Aktuell und Play 4 Podcast sehr gerne. Das mache ich alles schon seit Jahren ohne je einen Cent dafuer bezahlt zu haben. Insofern sehe ich mein kuerzlich abgeschlossenes Online Abo auch ein bisschen als Dankeschoen dafuer, dass diese ganzen Services schon so lange kostenfrei bereitgestellt wurden. Auch wenn vielleicht nicht immer alles einwandfrei laeuft, ich denke, dass haben sie sich (zumindest von meiner Person) auf alle Faelle verdient.


----------



## schokoeis (1. Juni 2020)

Die 88 konnt ich nicht stehn lassen


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (2. Juni 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich habe da noch mal eine organisatorische Frage an die PC Games, wieso erscheinen Spieleartikel eigentlich so offensichtlich getrennt via PC Games Hardware (siehe den Halo 2 Anniversary Artikel)
> Das ist doch nun wirklich ein 100%iges Spielethema, ich finde das organisatorisch etwas verwirrend.



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich dich richtig verstehe, dennoch: PC Games und PC Games Hardware sind zwei komplett unabhängig voneinander arbeitende Redaktionen. Gibt sicherlich auch Fälle, in denen wir zusammenarbeiten, größtenteils plant aber jeder für seine Zielgruppe.


----------



## fud1974 (2. Juni 2020)

Maria Beyer-Fistrich schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich dich richtig verstehe, dennoch: PC Games und PC Games Hardware sind zwei komplett unabhängig voneinander arbeitende Redaktionen. Gibt sicherlich auch Fälle, in denen wir zusammenarbeiten, größtenteils plant aber jeder für seine Zielgruppe.



Die Verwirrung kommt eventuell daher, dass in der Vergangenheit eigentlich Redaktionen immer zusammengelegt worden sind, und dass man als Leser eigentlich schon eher davon ausgeht ihr nutzt Synergieeffekte wo ihr nur könnt, gerade in den heutigen Zeiten.

Da ist es schon verwirrend wenn dann wieder "zielgruppengetrennt" gearbeitet wird, mit der gleichen Argumentation hätten ja andere Redaktionen nie zusammengelegt werden dürfen.

Also will sagen, wir haben den Überblick schon lange verloren.


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (2. Juni 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Die Verwirrung kommt eventuell daher, dass in der Vergangenheit eigentlich Redaktionen immer zusammengelegt worden sind, und dass man als Leser eigentlich schon eher davon ausgeht ihr nutzt Synergieeffekte wo ihr nur könnt, gerade in den heutigen Zeiten.
> 
> Da ist es schon verwirrend wenn dann wieder "zielgruppengetrennt" gearbeitet wird, mit der gleichen Argumentation hätten ja andere Redaktionen nie zusammengelegt werden dürfen.
> 
> Also will sagen, wir haben den Überblick schon lange verloren.



PCGH liegt der Fokus auf Hardware, bei PC Games (online) liegt der Fokus auf Spielen, plattformübergreifend. Synergie-Effekte kann es auch nur geben, wenn der Fokus übereinstimmt. Deswegen sicherlich auch die Zusammenlegungen in der Vergangenheit (ich war damals noch bei buffed.de, von daher kann ich dazu jetzt nicht so viel sagen).  

Auch wenn beide Marken einen klaren Fokus haben, so gibt es natürlich abseits dessen auch mal Themen aus dem anderen Spektrum. Wir bringen ja auch Hardware-Themen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (2. Juni 2020)

Maria Beyer-Fistrich schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich dich richtig verstehe, dennoch: PC Games und PC Games Hardware sind zwei komplett unabhängig voneinander arbeitende Redaktionen. Gibt sicherlich auch Fälle, in denen wir zusammenarbeiten, größtenteils plant aber jeder für seine Zielgruppe.


fud1974 hat es prima auf den Punkt gebracht.
Ich ging auch von einer klaren Thematrennung bei PCG & PCGH aus, Spieletests bei PCGH empfinde ich als "Wildern im eigenen Garten" (Verbundintern) und "Resourcenverschwendung".
Klar kann man je nach Auslastung mal Redakteure bzw Tätigkeiten schieben (wie es GS/GamePro etc ja wohl machen), aber irgendwie wird hier mMn ein anderer Effekt erzeugt.


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (5. Juni 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> fud1974 hat es prima auf den Punkt gebracht.
> Ich ging auch von einer klaren Thematrennung bei PCG & PCGH aus, Spieletests bei PCGH empfinde ich als "Wildern im eigenen Garten" (Verbundintern) und "Resourcenverschwendung".
> Klar kann man je nach Auslastung mal Redakteure bzw Tätigkeiten schieben (wie es GS/GamePro etc ja wohl machen), aber irgendwie wird hier mMn ein anderer Effekt erzeugt.



Klassische Spiele-Tests sind bei den Kollegen von PCGH aber selten. Aktuelles Beispiel ist Mafia 2:



https://www.pcgames.de/Mafia-2-Defi...-Angebot-das-man-nicht-ablehnen-kann-1350446/
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Mafi...s/Definitive-Edition-Test-Benchmarks-1350369/

Sind eben verschiedene Ansätze und beide funktionieren. Was Benchmarks etc. betrifft, können wir auch gar nicht so in die Tiefe gehen. Davon abgesehen, schreiben wir zudem für Leser, die eine Konsole besitzen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. Juni 2020)

Maria Beyer-Fistrich schrieb:


> Klassische Spiele-Tests sind bei den Kollegen von PCGH aber selten. Aktuelles Beispiel ist Mafia 2:
> 
> 
> https://www.pcgames.de/Mafia-2-Defi...-Angebot-das-man-nicht-ablehnen-kann-1350446/
> ...


Ja, letzteres ist Verständlich (wenn auch bezüglich der Firmierung unpassend)
Allerdings war das der Zeitpunkt wo es Inhaltlich für mich bergab ging.
Alles was ich eh nicht spielen kann (weil andere Platform) ist natürlich uninteressant für mich. 

Naja, so langsam passt es ja wieder, PC Technik, Gerätevariationen und weniger Exclusives. 

Ich hab insgesamt nur den Eindruck das die Verlage vergessen haben bzw es zu lange aufgeschoben Dinge zusammen zu legen, statt sich auf Themen zu konzentrieren macht jeder irgendwie von Allem etwas.
PC Seiten bedienen Konsolen und Konsolenseiten PC und Filme/Serien nochmals obendrauf.

Als Schirmherr hätte ich das über Zeit anders aufgebaut, aber wer bin ich schon ?


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (5. Juni 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ja, letzteres ist Verständlich (wenn auch bezüglich der Firmierung unpassend)
> Allerdings war das der Zeitpunkt wo es Inhaltlich für mich bergab ging.
> Alles was ich eh nicht spielen kann (weil andere Platform) ist natürlich uninteressant für mich.
> 
> ...




Vieles ist historisch so gewachsen, rückblickend sind manche Entscheidungen vielleicht schwer nachzuvollziehen. Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass es damals gute Gründe gab.  Aber jetzt schauen wir gemeinsam nach  vorn


----------



## Falconer75 (5. Juni 2020)

Maria Beyer-Fistrich schrieb:


> Vieles ist historisch so gewachsen, rückblickend sind manche Entscheidungen vielleicht schwer nachzuvollziehen. Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass es damals gute Gründe gab.  Aber jetzt schauen wir gemeinsam nach  vorn



Jetzt klingst du aber ein bisschen wie die Staatsratsvorsitzende der PCG-Partei... Vorwärts immer, rückwärts nimmer!   Aber recht hast du natürlich. Nutzt ja nichts, etwaigen Fehlern der Vergangenheit nachzugehen. Und irgendwann war das Internet ja wirklich mal Neuland und keiner wusste, wie sich alles entwickwelt. Aber auf die Tube drücken müsst ihr bitte. Und immer, immer wieder klar hervorheben, dass PCG.de für alle Spieler da ist, nicht nur für PC'ler. Der Name, so etabliert er im Print auch ist,  ist online wirklich ein Wettbewerbsnachteil. Gamesworld... das wär's. Ok, ich hör' schon auf.


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (5. Juni 2020)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Jetzt klingst du aber ein bisschen wie die Staatsratsvorsitzende der PCG-Partei... Vorwärts immer, rückwärts nimmer!   Aber recht hast du natürlich. Nutzt ja nichts, etwaigen Fehlern der Vergangenheit nachzugehen. Und irgendwann war das Internet ja wirklich mal Neuland und keiner wusste, wie sich alles entwickwelt. Aber auf die Tube drücken müsst ihr bitte. Und immer, immer wieder klar hervorheben, dass PCG.de für alle Spieler da ist, nicht nur für PC'ler. Der Name, so etabliert er im Print auch ist,  ist online wirklich ein Wettbewerbsnachteil. Gamesworld... das wär's. Ok, ich hör' schon auf.



Bin ich das nicht?


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (6. Juni 2020)

So, habe nun (nach dem PCGH-Onlineabo) auch für PCG eins abgeschlossen. 
Ich bin Leser seit - fast - der ersten Stunde und muss zugeben ich habe im Lauf der Jahre etwas das Interesse an eurer Website hier verloren da es Zeiten gab in denen nahezu nur noch über Konsolenspiele/Konsolen berichtet wurde. Das widerspricht dann doch meiner Vorstellung von "PC Games" wie ich es kannte. Aber ich bin Realist genug um zu wissen, dass man mit nur einer Sparte heute nicht mehr finanziell überleben kann. 
Es wäre allerdings sehr wünschenswert wenn ihr in Zukunft wieder mehr PC-Inhalte bringen könntet, gerne auch einfach alte Games nochmal an- oder durchgezockt um zu sehen was (abseits der veralteten Technik) da für gute und schlechte Bestandteile im Vergleich zu heutigen Games zu finden sind. 
Zum Teil gibt es solche kleinen "Tests" ja mittlerweile wieder, was für mich auch einer der Gründe für meine Unterstützung war. Ich besitze zwar als Zweit- und Drittgeräte auch noch ein paar Konsolen, aber keine Konsole der Welt hat es bisher geschafft die besondere Magie und Atmosphäre von klassischen PC-Spielen 1:1 einzufangen. Und das obwohl in den letzten 20 Jahren gefühlt 15x vom endgültigen Tod der Spiele-PCs die Rede war. 

LG und habt weiterhin (oder wieder falls es mal verflogen war) Freude an eurem Job!



*PS:* Wird mein Account eigentlich automatisch mit dem Online-Abo verknüpft oder muss ich das irgendwem mit der Bestellnummer mitteilen?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. Juni 2020)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Es wäre allerdings sehr wünschenswert wenn ihr in Zukunft wieder mehr PC-Inhalte bringen könntet



Was genau verstehst du denn unter "PC-Inhalte"?
95 Prozent der Spiele, über die wir berichten, erscheinen auch für den PC. Einzige Ausnahme sind heutzutage doch eigentlich nur noch die Sony- und Nintendo-Exklusives.
Daher interessiert es mich wirklich aus ernst gemeintem Interesse, was sich die Verfechter von sogenannten PC-Inhalte darunter vorstellen.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (6. Juni 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Was genau verstehst du denn unter "PC-Inhalte"?
> 95 Prozent der Spiele, über die wir berichten, erscheinen auch für den PC. Einzige Ausnahme sind heutzutage doch eigentlich nur noch die Sony- und Nintendo-Exklusives.
> Daher interessiert es mich wirklich aus ernst gemeintem Interesse, was sich die Verfechter von sogenannten PC-Inhalte darunter vorstellen.



"Verfechter von sogenannten PC-Inhalten". Aha.  Klingt als hätte es zu dieser Thematik auch intern bereits des Öfteren kritische Diskussionen gegeben. 
Ok, kommt immer auf den Sichtwinkel an. Wenn jemand kategorisch euer Magazin schlechtredet nur weil ihr eben eine nicht unerhebliche Zeit lang mehr über Konsolentitel (egal ob exklusiv oder "nur" zeitexklusiv) als über nicht exklusive Titel geschrieben habt, ist das fragwürdig, ja. 
Aber es gibt ja auch mehr als nur die klassichen Großtitel die auf allen Systemen erscheinen. Das meine ich mit "PC-Inhalte", also Titel die entweder von kleineren Studios über Steam, GOG, Epic oder sonstwo veröffentlicht werden oder Rückblicke im Vergleich zu heute. 
Nochmal: Ich bin seit zig Jahren treuer PCH-Leser und unterstütze auch immer wieder abseits der klassischen Hefte. Also atme mal tief durch und lies in meinem Wunsch nur das heraus was auch wirklich gemeint ist: Ehrliche und leidenschaftliche Berichterstattung welche ihre Wurzeln nicht vergisst. 
Beispiel: Nur weil ein Spiel von Konsole auf PC portiert wird ist es deswegen noch kein klassisches PC-Spiel. Es gab gute Ports aber noch mehr schlechte, die mehr wie ein Trostpreis wirkten als wie ein Zugewinn (matschige Texturen, schwammige Steuerung, technische Mängel etc).
Klar bringen die viele Klicks, von daher ja auch meine Verständnisäusserung wenn ihr darüber ausführlich berichtet. Aber vergesst mir eben bitte nicht eure Wurzeln und schaut manchmal auch nach links und rechts abseits der Games die plattformübergreifend erscheinen. Merci.


----------



## Rising-Evil (6. Juni 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Was genau verstehst du denn unter "PC-Inhalte"?
> 95 Prozent der Spiele, über die wir berichten, erscheinen auch für den PC. Einzige Ausnahme sind heutzutage doch eigentlich nur noch die Sony- und Nintendo-Exklusives.
> Daher interessiert es mich wirklich aus ernst gemeintem Interesse, was sich die Verfechter von sogenannten PC-Inhalte darunter vorstellen.



Sachen wie zum Beispiel essentielle Mods, die Spiel X oder Y signifikant besser machen. Beispiel wäre hier etwa für mich persönlich Alien: Isolation , ein passables Spiel ohne Mods, ein geniales mit. Oder mal in der Redaktion rumgefragt, was der Lieblingsmod ist. Wie stehts mit dir etwa persönlich, Matthias? Nutzt du Mods oder spielst du eher Vanilla-Versionen von Spielen? Das sind Fragen, die mich als Leser durchaus interessieren würden. 

Oder z.B. die Frage zu welchem Klassiker, ihr immer wieder zurückkehrt - und hier eben mal NICHT Konsolen-Titel aufzählen, sondern irgendwelche die über gog & Co. oder ganz klassisch DVD oder CD zum Laufen gebracht habt.   

Oder z.B. ein Review des genialen - aber intteressanterweise nirgendwo groß erwähnten "Remote Play Together"-Features von Steam? Das hab ich gefühlt noch nirgendwo (skandalöserweise!  ) gelesen...
(ich benutz das etwa um mit Freunden Mario Kart 8 über nen Emulator zu spielen - einfach genial, die Idee!)

Oder simple Fragen wie: benutzt ihr noch optische Laufwerke an euren PCs - was haltet ihr von EAs Rückkehr zu Steam oder, oder, oder...
Nur so ein paar Vorschläge ^^


----------



## Falconer75 (7. Juni 2020)

Aber auch die Supporter untereinander müssen wissen, dass die Multiplattform-Strategie von pcgames.de ernst gemeint ist. Hier sind jetzt auch Leute unterwegs, die hauptsächlich oder gar ausschließlich auf Konsole zocken. Oben drüber steht, dass wir alle leidenschaftliche Gamer sind. Ein Retro-Artikel  über ein SNES-Spiel ist nicht weniger wert, als der über einen PC-Titel. Das müssen wir schon verinnerlichen, sonst wird's schwierig.


----------



## MrFob (7. Juni 2020)

Ok, ich kann das Argument versthehn, dass "PC Games" ueber PC Spiele berichten sollte aber jetzt zu sagen, dass Ports irgendwie weniger wert sind, darueber zu berichten, da bin ich absolut dagegen. Ich will auf jeden Fall wissen, wenn Sachen geportet werden. Und ich finde auch den einen doer anderen Artikel absolut ok, der ueber den Tellerrand schaut. Wenn Uncharted oder The last of Us neue Standards im Storytelling bei Spielen setzen oder irgendein anderes Konsolen Exclusive vielleicht coole neue Gameplay Elemente hat, die einen neuen Gold-Standard bedeuten koennten, dann will ich das auch als nicht-Konsolero wissen.

Klar, ich bruache jetzt keine 15 Specials zu Konsolen und aehnliches, aber davor jetzt komplett die Augen zu verschliessen halte ich irgendwie auch fuer kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Zybba (7. Juni 2020)

Naja, von der Marke PCGames will man sich halt nicht trennen.
Sonst könnte man sie ja umbenennen in Games&CO oder ähnliches. 

Anfangs hat die Inklusion von Konsoleninhalten auch gestört.
Nur ist das ja mittlerweile schon ewig so und wie Matthias anmerkt mittlerweile gar nicht mehr so relevant.
Das Meiste ist heutzutage Multiplattform.
Von daher habe ich mich mit diesem Themenfeld mittlerweile gut arrangiert.



Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Sachen wie zum Beispiel essentielle Mods, die Spiel X oder Y signifikant besser machen.


Davon wiederum wäre ich auch sehr begeistert!


----------



## Falconer75 (7. Juni 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Sonst könnte man sie ja umbenennen in Games&CO oder ähnliches.



***[hüstel]*** gamesworld ***[hüstel]***


----------



## Gast1661893802 (7. Juni 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ok, ich kann das Argument versthehn, dass "PC Games" ueber PC Spiele berichten sollte aber jetzt zu sagen, dass Ports irgendwie weniger wert sind, darueber zu berichten, da bin ich absolut dagegen.





Zybba schrieb:


> Naja, von der Marke PCGames will man sich halt nicht trennen.
> Sonst könnte man sie ja umbenennen in Games&CO oder ähnliches.
> 
> Anfangs hat die Inklusion von Konsoleninhalten auch gestört.
> Nur ist das ja mittlerweile schon ewig so und wie Matthias anmerkt mittlerweile gar nicht mehr so relevant.


Ich sollte euch vielleicht mal auf mein Post verweisen zu dem Thema 
https://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare...supporter-steckt-dahinter-5.html#post10309098

Wie gesagt, die Exclusives gehen zurück wobei halbgare Ports (z.B. Quantic Dreams) wohl noch eine Zeit lang unsere Weggefährten sein werden.
Die Konsolen werden nach und nach günstige "Fertig PC" Varianten, da passt PC Games wieder zunehmend.


----------



## MrFob (7. Juni 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich sollte euch vielleicht mal auf mein Post verweisen zu dem Thema
> https://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare...supporter-steckt-dahinter-5.html#post10309098
> 
> Wie gesagt, die Exclusives gehen zurück wobei halbgare Ports (z.B. Quantic Dreams) wohl noch eine Zeit lang unsere Weggefährten sein werden.
> Die Konsolen werden nach und nach günstige "Fertig PC" Varianten, da passt PC Games wieder zunehmend.



Ahe, dass es die Quantic Dreams Spiele inzwischen auf PC gibt finde ich absolut genial. Freue mich uebrigens auch schon total auf Horizon: Zero Dawn usw.

Ueberhaupt verstehe ich diese Masterrace Mentalitaet ueberhaupt nicht. Irgendwie stellst du es so dar, als ob der Rueckgang von Exclusives etwas schlechtes waere. Ich finde es super cool, dass ich da nicht mehr viel verpassen muss, nur weil ich halt keinen Bock habe nochmal 400 Euro fuer Hardware auszugeben, obwohl ich eigentlich schon mindestens genauso gute daheim stehen habe. Und wie gesagt, ich will auch darueber niformiert werden. Wenn PCGames das nicht machen wuerde, dann wuerde ich wohl eher woanders nach News dazu suchen.


----------



## arrgh (7. Juni 2020)

In Zukunft den Indie-Titeln mehr Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken, halte ich für eine sehr gute Idee. Dasselbe gilt auch für Mods. 

Vor allem für Mods! 

Gerade in Bezug auf alte Spiele gäbe es da ja unzählige nenneswerte Dinge zu berichten (wie z.B. das hier!) und immerhin stellt ja das Modding  einen nicht unwichtigen Aspekt der Videospielkultur dar. Euer Magazin- und Extended-Teil vom Heft ist ja, zumindest in meiner Wahrnehmung, über die letzten Jahre hinweg qualitativ immer stärker geworden. Ich finde, man könnte/sollte diesen Weg konsequent weiter gehen und dem vorhin Genannten dort einen fixen Platz einräumen.

Abgesehen davon will ich aber auch mal anmerken, dass ihr einen super Job macht!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (7. Juni 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ahe, dass es die Quantic Dreams Spiele inzwischen auf PC gibt finde ich absolut genial. Freue mich uebrigens auch schon total auf Horizon: Zero Dawn usw.


Generell bin ich bei Dir, fehlender 21:9 Support z.B. ist aber mMn eine schlechter Port an die Gegebenheiten.



MrFob schrieb:


> Ueberhaupt verstehe ich diese Masterrace Mentalitaet ueberhaupt nicht. Irgendwie stellst du es so dar, als ob der Rueckgang von Exclusives etwas schlechtes waere.


Falsch gelesen !
Der Rückgang der Exclusives und die Hardwareannäherung sind etwas Gutes, ebenso der technische Blick nach Vorne bezüglich SSD bei der nächsten Gen !



MrFob schrieb:


> Ich finde es super cool, dass ich da nicht mehr viel verpassen muss, nur weil ich halt keinen Bock habe nochmal 400 Euro fuer Hardware auszugeben, obwohl ich eigentlich schon mindestens genauso gute daheim stehen habe. Und wie gesagt, ich will auch darueber niformiert werden. Wenn PCGames das nicht machen wuerde, dann wuerde ich wohl eher woanders nach News dazu suchen.


Auch hier bin ich voll bei Dir und sage sogar das der Name PC Games zunehmend immer besser passt.


----------



## fud1974 (8. Juni 2020)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Gerade in Bezug auf alte Spiele gäbe es da ja unzählige nenneswerte Dinge zu berichten (wie z.B. das hier!) und immerhin stellt ja das Modding  einen nicht unwichtigen Aspekt der Videospielkultur dar. E



Ich meine mich erinnern zu können das hier (und in anderen Publikationen) das Problem war, dass Indie Titel und Mods (und generell alles was nicht einen zugkräftigen Namen hat) nicht wirklich umsatzträchtig waren in Form von Seitenaufrufen usw.

D.h. die PC only Sachen sind dann auch ausgerechnet Sachen die sich nicht schön rechnen.


----------



## arrgh (8. Juni 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> [...] dass Indie Titel und Mods (und generell alles was nicht einen zugkräftigen Namen hat) nicht wirklich umsatzträchtig waren in Form von Seitenaufrufen usw.
> 
> D.h. die PC only Sachen sind dann auch ausgerechnet Sachen die sich nicht schön rechnen.



Ja, das leuchtet ein. Trotzdem: Mods! Indie-Titel!


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (9. Juni 2020)

Ich notiere mir das mal


----------



## arrgh (9. Juni 2020)

Mir ist noch etwas eingefallen.  Angesichts der gefühlt seit Jahrhunderten wirkenden Printmedien-Krise, die ja nicht nur eine wirtschaftliche, sondern auch eine strukturelle ist (verändertes Rezeptionsverhalten der Konsumenten u.ä.), sollten ja Zeitungen und Zeitschriften ihren Fokus auf ihre mediumsspezifischen Stärken richten, welche konkurrierende (Online-)Medien nicht (oder nur dürftig) anzubieten in der Lage sind. Dementsprechend, unter anderem, auch auf die journalistische Qualitätsarbeit.

In diesem Sinne frage ich mich, warum man sich nicht verstärkt der Kolumne bedient bzw. dieser Texsorte mehr Raum gönnt. Gerade angesichts der schieren Menge an amateurhaften und dümmlichen Meinungsbeiträgen zu videospielrelevanten Inhalten, stellt die fundierte und auf professionellen Kenntnissen basierende  Stellungnahme eines Spielejounralisten zu bestimmten Themen nunmal eine attraktive und wichtige Alternative dar, welche darüber hinaus die Existenzberechtigung des Printmediums klar hervorhebt.

Mit einem Wort: (Unterhaltungs-)Zeitschriften sollten, zumindest meiner Meinung nach, ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis zwischen informierenden und meinungsbetonten Textsorten anbieten.


----------



## fud1974 (10. Juni 2020)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne frage ich mich, warum man sich nicht verstärkt der Kolumne bedient bzw. dieser Texsorte mehr Raum gönnt. Gerade angesichts der schieren Menge an amateurhaften und dümmlichen Meinungsbeiträgen zu videospielrelevanten Inhalten, stellt die fundierte und auf professionellen Kenntnissen basierende  Stellungnahme eines Spielejounralisten zu bestimmten Themen nunmal eine attraktive und wichtige Alternative dar, welche darüber hinaus die Existenzberechtigung des Printmediums klar hervorhebt.



Weil man für eine Kolumne kein Print braucht. Das geht auch online und wird ja auch hier gemacht (siehe aktuelle Kolumne zu Last of Us 2).

Was geht auf Print, was nicht auch online geht? Letztlich sehr wenig.

Ich mag Print.. genau weil es offline ist, und das Handling ist ein anderes. Aber das setzt auch was ordentlich haptisches voraus. Und das ist bei "Werbezettel-Papierqualität" weil der Druck nix mehr kosten darf halt nicht gegeben.

Und ein schönes Layout, ausgerichtet für die fixen Formate einer Print-Publikation, das hab ich auch gerne..

Aber kostet alles Geld. Wie gesagt, Print ist was für Liebhaber geworden, die diese "Darreichungsform" mögen.. die Inhaltsdiskussion ist davon fast für mich entkoppelt, weil das betrifft auch andere Medien.


----------



## Falconer75 (10. Juni 2020)

Sehe ich exakt so wie fud1974. Ich lese jeden Tag in etablierten Medien gute Kolumnen, spannende Essays und tolle Reportagen. Meist online. Kostet halt meist, wenn man Qualität will. 

Und ist ja nicht so, dass Computec den Output in der Richtung nicht gesteigert hätte. Auf allen Kanälen. An der Gewichtung im Vergleich zur Produkt-Berichterstattung und der Qualität kann weiterhin gearbeitet werden. Ist ja immer so. Ordentliche erste Schritte wurden aber gemacht. Zwischen Print und online sollte inhaltlich nicht unterschieden werden.  Eine bessere Papierqualtät würde die Wertigkeit der Hefte natürlich immens steigern. Das ist klar.


----------



## arrgh (10. Juni 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Weil man für eine Kolumne kein Print braucht. Das geht auch online und wird ja auch hier gemacht (siehe aktuelle Kolumne zu Last of Us 2).
> 
> Was geht auf Print, was nicht auch online geht? Letztlich sehr wenig.
> 
> ...



Damit hast du natürlich recht, dass Kolumnen ja auch auf der Webseite veröffentlicht werden können und dass nur wenig auf Print geht, was online nicht zu realisieren ist. Klar, das Internet zeichnet sich ja durch einen hohen Grad an Multimodalität aus und hat dementsprechend den klassischen Medien was voraus.

Dass du aber Printprodukte magst, ich übrigens ebenso, hat allerdings nicht nur etwas mit persönlichen Vorlieben zu tun, sondern auch mit einem entscheidenden Vorteil des Printmediums. Und damit meine ich gar nicht die Haptik, die aber auch etwas Wesentliches darstellt

Durch funktionales Zeitungs- bzw. Zeitschriftendesign lässt sich nämlich zugänglicher und komfortabler den unterschiedlich Rezeptionsweisen der Leserschaft entgegenkommen. Der geschriebene Text ist auch im Internet nach wie vor das am häufigsten eingesetzte Kommunikationsmittel, allerdings lässt sich dieses im Rahmen eines Bildschirms nur bedingt optimal an unterschiedliche Leseweisen anpassen ("scannen", "skimmen", "lesen")




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei einem Printmedium schlägt man hingegen einfach mal eine Seite auf (ich meine jetzt mal nur Zeitschriften) und überblickt bereits schon bei der ersten Sichtung die Substanz der darin enthaltenen Informationen. Kognitiv passieren hier ganz andere Dinge, als es etwa bei der Interaktivität mit einer Webseite der Fall ist (dort geht es vorrangig darum, Relevantes, also bestimmte Textpassagen, von Irrelevantem, also anderen Textpassagen, Werbeeinbledungen, Teasern, Vidoes etc., zu trennen. -> Dies ermüdet schneller, weshalb die Art der Informationsaufnahme eine andere ist).

Was ich damit sagen will: "Was geht auf Print, was nicht auch online geht?" Die fokussiertere, angenehmere, nachhaltigere Aufnahme von Informationen. Deshalb rät man ja auch, dass sich Printmedien darauf besinnen sollten, was sie eigentlich sind: nämlich ein Lesemedium. Was nichts anderes bedeuten soll, dass man sich um den Einsatz attraktiver Textformen bemühen soll, welche nicht nur Fakten und Meldungen aneinanderreihen, sondern auch die "Bildung" (im allerweitesten Sinne) des Lesers im Auge haben.

Dementsprechend: Warum nicht Kolumnen etc. vorrangig im Print einbinden, sodass das Gedruckte durch bestimmte Alleinstellungsmerkmale hervorsticht? Und immerhin sind die Konsumenten von Printmedien auch ältere Menschen, weswegen man es also auch mit anderen (Lese)bedürfnissen zu tun hat.

Aber eigentlich denke ich hier nur laut. Worum es mir tatsächlich geht:

Indie-Titel!

Mods!


----------



## Falconer75 (10. Juni 2020)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen will: "Was geht auf Print, was nicht auch online geht?" Die fokussiertere, angenehmere, nachhaltigere Aufnahme von Informationen.
> Dementsprechend: Warum nicht Kolumnen etc. vorrangig im Print einbinden, sodass das Gedruckte durch bestimmte Alleinstellungsmerkmale hervorsticht? Und immerhin sind die Konsumenten von Printmedien auch ältere Menschen, weswegen man es also auch mit anderen (Lese)bedürfnissen zu tun hat.



Mit der Thematik kommst du aber ein paar Jahre zu spät. Ich kenne kein relevantes Medium mehr, das so vorgeht. In Nischen existieren (fast) reine Print-Marken aber. Im Games-Bereich sei WASD genannt. Wäre natürlich extrem geil, wenn Computec sich so ein Produkt leisten könnte. Leider unrealistisch. Schade.


----------



## Zybba (10. Juni 2020)

Also Beilagen wie im Yps Heft?
z.B. Gebissreiniger oder XXL Windeln.


----------



## MrFob (10. Juni 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> ...oder XXL Windeln.



Die perfekte Beilage fuer Besitzer des Gaming Betts. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falconer75 (10. Juni 2020)

Weil es so gut passt, ein Beispiel für ein schönes Lesestück:

https://wasd-magazin.de/wasd-16/leseprobe-die-100er-wertung-des-spielejournalisten/

Entfaltet auch online seine Kraft. Und PC Games wird auch behandelt. Wer erinnert sich nicht an die Skandalwertung des Strategiespiels Z von den Bitmap Brothers.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Juni 2020)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Weil es so gut passt, ein Beispiel für ein schönes Lesestück:
> 
> https://wasd-magazin.de/wasd-16/leseprobe-die-100er-wertung-des-spielejournalisten/
> 
> Entfaltet auch online seine Kraft. Und PC Games wird auch behandelt. Wer erinnert sich nicht an die Skandalwertung des Strategiespiels Z von den Bitmap Brothers.



Von wann ist denn der Artikel? Steht da leider nirgends, oder ich finde es nicht.
Weil am Ende, wo es um das Wackeln der heiligen 100% geht, nirgends erwähnt wird, dass wir auf ein 10er-System umgestiegen sind.


----------



## Falconer75 (10. Juni 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Von wann ist denn der Artikel? Steht da leider nirgends, oder ich finde es nicht.
> Weil am Ende, wo es um das Wackeln der heiligen 100% geht, nirgends erwähnt wird, dass wir auf ein 10er-System umgestiegen sind.



Ist Anfang des Jahres in der WASD 16 erschienen. Wann er geschrieben wurde, weiß ich nicht. Ist aber natürlich eine offensichtliche Schwäche des insgesamt lesenswerten Stücks, dass die Entwicklung der letzten 15 Jahre total knapp abgehandelt wird. Hier hätte sich eine Gegenüberstellung der traditionellen Spieleberichterstattung mit dem New Games Journalism angeboten. Klar genannt ist aber schon, dass die Zahlenwertungen der früher mächtigen Magazine dramatisch an Bedeutung verloren haben. Sowohl für die Konsumenten als auch für die Industrie. Daran kann eure Umstellung auch nichts ändern, die ich persönlich übrigens total richtig finde. Nur Schulnoten oder kompletter Verzicht wären besser. Mir ist aber vollkommen klar, warum das nicht gemacht wurde.


----------



## Zybba (10. Juni 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Von wann ist denn der Artikel? Steht da leider nirgends, oder ich finde es nicht.


Ausgabe 16, "Winter 2019".
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/WASD_–_Bookazine_für_Gameskultur

Edit:
In den fünf Minuten Recherche war Falconer schneller.


----------



## fud1974 (11. Juni 2020)

arrgh84 schrieb:


> Dementsprechend: Warum nicht Kolumnen etc. vorrangig im Print einbinden, sodass das Gedruckte durch bestimmte Alleinstellungsmerkmale hervorsticht? Und immerhin sind die Konsumenten von Printmedien auch ältere Menschen, weswegen man es also auch mit anderen (Lese)bedürfnissen zu tun hat.



Ich denke, damit kommt man zu spät. Egal wie viele wissenschaftliche Studien belegen das Print für bestimmte Zwecke besser ist... deswegen wird kaum einer mehr bewusst Print kaufen, zumindest nicht in lohnenswerten Maße. Da wird man eher in bessere Online-Layouts investieren um dort die Lesbarkeit zu verbessern als in "totes Holz", da erreicht man auch potentiell viel mehr und hat gleich die Anbindung an die anderen Medien wie Video usw. 

Print ist heute schon nischig sozusagen, auch weil es rein auf die Vermittlung per Schrift und statischen Bildern beruht, kein Mixed-Media möglich (bei einem Thema wie Videospiele nun mal sehr nachteilig), d.h. man würde nur die ansprechen die sich bei Videospielen nur auf die schriftliche/bildliche Abhandlung fokussieren, das ist IMHO schon eine überschaubare Nische. 
Und demzufolge wird das auch immer mehr von Nischenmagazinen (ich sagte ja, Gain Magazine, mit ehrenamtlichen (!) Mitarbeitern damit das überhaupt finanzierbar ist) bedient.



Falconer75 schrieb:


> Weil es so gut passt, ein Beispiel für ein schönes Lesestück:
> 
> https://wasd-magazin.de/wasd-16/leseprobe-die-100er-wertung-des-spielejournalisten/
> 
> Entfaltet auch online seine Kraft.



"Enfaltet auch online seine Kraft".

Oha.

Na ja, es ist ein Abriss über den Aufstieg und Niedergang der Branche, aber nicht der erste und IMHO jetzt auch nicht speziell. Eine "Kraft" habe ich  jetzt nicht verspürt, aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache.

Und der arme Heini. Kommt einen ja fast vor als wäre er Hitler weil er sich damals was überlegt hatte wie man das in eine Form gießen könnte. Ich habe immer den Eindruck die Nachgeborenen machen sich dann immer tiefere und ernsthaftere Gedanken als die Leute die das damals gestemmt haben, "armchair generals of the future" und so, da wird Jahre später mehr reininterpretiert in die ganzen Sache als es damals wahrscheinlich jemals einer tat.



Falconer75 schrieb:


> Hier hätte sich eine Gegenüberstellung der traditionellen Spieleberichterstattung mit dem New Games Journalism angeboten. Klar genannt ist aber schon, dass die Zahlenwertungen der früher mächtigen Magazine dramatisch an Bedeutung verloren haben. Sowohl für die Konsumenten als auch für die Industrie. Daran kann eure Umstellung auch nichts ändern, die ich persönlich übrigens total richtig finde. Nur Schulnoten oder kompletter Verzicht wären besser. Mir ist aber vollkommen klar, warum das nicht gemacht wurde.



"New Games Journalism". 

Irgendwie kriege ich alleine schon bei dem Begriff immer ein nervöses Zucken im Auge.

Wenn es darum geht, mal interessante Artikel zu liefern über Hintergründe, sei es technischer, historischer oder kultureller Natur, dann immer gerne. Nur hätte es dafür nicht den New Schwurbel Journa.. ... ähh.. New Games Journalism gebraucht, das haben manche Autoren auch vorher schon ganz gut so hinbekommen.

Meines Erachtens nach denken mal wieder alle zu sehr in Extremen. Eh ein Übel der heutigen Zeit.

Von völlig überbrezelten Tests mit Pseudo-Genauigkeit inklusive Motivationskurve hin zu rein interpretativen Texten wo der Autor am liebsten seitenweise einen obskuren Indie-Artikel testet und dabei beschreibt, wie sich seine verstorbene Schwiegermutter angesichts des Geschehens auf dem Bildschirm fühlt die er via Emotionen-Backchanneling hart reinkarniert.

Wertungen sind in Ordnung, wenn sie eine Einstufung geben und nicht in die absolute Prozentgenauigkeit abdriften.

Schwafel-Artikel brauche ich nicht, die kriege ich wirklich für lau im Internet von Leuten mit wechselnder Begabung zusammengezimmert, aber interessante Artikel oder Tests.. ja Tests, denn trotz allen hysterischen Schnapp-Atmern zum Trotz "Videospiele sind Kunst!!" sind die meisten Spiele nun mal auch ein technisches Produkt, das getestet werden kann.


----------



## Falconer75 (11. Juni 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> "Enfaltet auch online seine Kraft".
> 
> Oha.
> 
> Na ja, es ist ein Abriss über den Aufstieg und Niedergang der Branche, aber nicht der erste und IMHO jetzt auch nicht speziell. Eine "Kraft" habe ich  jetzt nicht verspürt, aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache.



War doch bloß überspitzt ausgedrückt, weil vorher die Online-Eignung bestimmter Textformate infrage gestellt wurde. 



> Und der arme Heini. Kommt einen ja fast vor als wäre er Hitler weil er sich damals was überlegt hatte wie man das in eine Form gießen könnte. Ich habe immer den Eindruck die Nachgeborenen machen sich dann immer tiefere und ernsthaftere Gedanken als die Leute die das damals gestemmt haben, "armchair generals of the future" und so, da wird Jahre später mehr reininterpretiert in die ganzen Sache als es damals wahrscheinlich jemals einer tat.



Interpretierst du deutlich zu hart, wie ich finde. Die historische Leistung von Heinrich und seinen Mitstreitern wird dadurch nicht geschmälert. Einige Jahrzehnte später die Entwicklung zu beleuchten, ist doch völlig legitim. Die Attitüde des Artikels ist ja alles andere als boshaft. Auch ich bin kein Fan von extraklugen Weisheitsergüssen Nachgeborener.



> "New Games Journalism".
> 
> Irgendwie kriege ich alleine schon bei dem Begriff immer ein nervöses Zucken im Auge.
> 
> ...



Hm, gibt halt verschiedene Zielgruppen bei den Lesern. Ich mag Schwafel-Artikel sehr gern. Wenn sie zünden und Stil haben (Geschmackssache, klaro), bin ich glücklich. Lesespaß ist mir deutlich wichtiger, als reine Produkt-Checks. Zumal die Kaufberatung im Zuge von Sales, F2P und Streaming-Flats nicht gerade wichtiger geworden ist. Kommt wirklich nur noch sehr selten vor, dass ich 'ne Kaufentscheidung von einem klassischen Test abhängig mache. Reviews zur Einordnung der Qualität innerhalb der Genres soll es natürlich weiterhin geben. Aber sie sind für mich schon längere Zeit nicht mehr der Inbegriff von Games-Journalismus.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (12. Juni 2020)

Maria Beyer-Fistrich schrieb:


> Ich notiere mir das mal



Hallo kurze Frage - wenn du schon am notieren bist - wie kann man denn noch einmal supporten?
Ich dachte mir, komm schieb mal wieder einen 10er oder so rüber, aber ich weiß nicht wo ich das machen kann.
Denn, wenn ich auf https://www.pcgames.de/support/ gehe, erzählt er mir etwas davon, daß ich bereits Supporter bin.
Abo kommt nicht in Frage, weil ich da immer so schnell die Übersicht verliere und sowas gerne mal komplett vergesse.
Einer der Gründe warum ich auch seid Jahrzehnten unter anderem mir die PC Games bei der Tanke oder dem Kiosk hole.


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (12. Juni 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Hallo kurze Frage - wenn du schon am notieren bist - wie kann man denn noch einmal supporten?
> Ich dachte mir, komm schieb mal wieder einen 10er oder so rüber, aber ich weiß nicht wo ich das machen kann.
> Denn, wenn ich auf https://www.pcgames.de/support/ gehe, erzählt er mir etwas davon, daß ich bereits Supporter bin.
> Abo kommt nicht in Frage, weil ich da immer so schnell die Übersicht verliere und sowas gerne mal komplett vergesse.
> Einer der Gründe warum ich auch seid Jahrzehnten unter anderem mir die PC Games bei der Tanke oder dem Kiosk hole.



Das war ein technisches Problem, welches unsere Entwicklungsabteilung noch beheben wollte. Ich hake da nochmal nach 

EDIT: Also, das geht schon, jedoch nur anonym - du musst dich ausloggen und kannst dann anonym spenden. Nachteil: So zahlt deine Spende natürlich nicht auf dein"Werbefrei"-Konto ein.  Längere Werbefreiheit mit bestehendem Account geht aktuell nur per Abo.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Oktober 2020)

wurde das experiment (?) schon wieder beendet? auf der main-page findet sich inzwischen nicht mal mehr ein hinweis auf das supporter-programm.


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (16. Oktober 2020)

Das ist ein Bug, der sich im Zuge der Umbauarbeiten an der Webseite eingeschlichen hat . Ich kümmere mich.

EDIT: Wieder da


----------

